# [gelöst] Amarok übernimmt die Einstellungen nicht

## no_expert

Hi Leute,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder ein Update von meinem Gentoo System durchgeführt. Jetzt habe ich Amarok 2.3.1 drauf, und es will meine Einstellungen nicht übernehmen. Es startet und beschwert sich, ich solle die Datenbankeinstellungen überprüfen. Ich möchte nicht auf eine Externe Datenbank zugreifen, also nehm ich den Haken raus. Wenn ich ihm sage, wo meine Sammlung liegt, merkt er sich das auch nicht. Natürlich klicke ich immer gleich auf "Anwenden", aber wenn ich wieder in die Einstellungen sehe ist es weg.

Ich habe auch schon die Verzeichnisse .kde4/share/config/amarok* und .kde/share/apps/amarok verschwinden lassen, das hat nichts geholfen.

Ist das Problem bekannt? Gefunden habe ich bisher noch nichts drüber, ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es ein Programmfehler ist, die Version, die ich vorher drauf hatte, glaub die 2.2.2, hat tadellos funktioniert. Das ganze starte ich unter KDE 4.4.4

Danke!Last edited by no_expert on Fri Jul 30, 2010 9:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Welche mysql-Version ist installiert?

hast du amarok mit USE="embedded" gebaut?

Denn nur mit "embedded mysql" kannst du auf eine externe db verzichten.

Und Gentoo verbietet es dir (gibt scheinbar Probleme), amarok[embedded] mit >=mysql-5.1 zu bauen.

Das embedded-Flag muss natürlich sowohl bei mysql als auch bei amarok gesetzt sein.

----------

## no_expert

Top, der Tip war grandios! Es ha wirklich bei den USE Flags "embedded" gefehlt.  :Smile:  Ist das irgendwie bei den Standart USE Flags rausgeflogen? Vor dem Update hats ja noch funktioniert, ich habe da nicht so darauf geachtet. Dankeschön!

Noch mal Off Topic: Für Amarok gabs zu KDE 3 Zeiten so ein Full Screen Skin, den konnte man zusätzlich zu Amarok starten. Gibts den nicht mehr?

----------

## bas89

```
bas89@laptop ~ :) % eix -S amarok

* media-sound/waheela [1]

     Available versions:  ~0.3 {aqua debug kdeenablefinal}

     Homepage:            http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=108863

     Description:         Amarok Fullscreen Player

* www-apps/obsidianmusic [1]

     Available versions:  (2.0.5.4) **2.0.5.4

        {mysql postgres vhosts}

     Homepage:            http://amarokwebfront.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         amaroK Web Frontend

[1] "sunrise" /var/lib/layman/sunrise

[2] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde
```

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=108863

Ich denke das könnte passen?  :Smile: 

----------

